# Anybody going to Pt. Pleasant Flea market?



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I am planning on attending the Point Pleasant Flea Market tomorrow. anybody else planning on attending?

The skinny:

Fishing Flea Market
Sunday,Feb. 25
Benefiting Ocean Fire Co. No. 1
8:30 a.m.-2:30 p.m.
Admission: $3
G. Harold Antrim Elementary School
Niblick St.
Point Pleasant Beach, NJ
732-714-8308


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Forgot all about it honestly! Going to be watching the race instead while watching kids..


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Going to hit the one in OC when it comes up in March I think.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I forgot to*

I was hopin to go or even set up a table for my rigs. But i'm working instead.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I overheard that the Pt. Pleasant flea market was a not so hot event for the serious angler and in recent history did not draw as much vendors (esp. plug makers). I decided not to make this trip and found 2 other highly recommended flea markets in the area which is the Berkely and Asbury Park flea market on March 4th and 11th and will attend one or both of them. Did'nt want to make the same mistake and be dissapointed like I was with the last one I attended a few weeks ago.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Berkeley Flea Market*

Yeah the Berkeley one is great. That is the one the Capt and I attend to pick up last minute things before the season open wide... Great trip for metals..

Rich


Paul you should look into the Ocean City one in selling some rigs..:fishing:


----------

